# Powdered Graphite Poisonous??? URGENT



## Honeytastic (May 17, 2015)

Hi!!! Last night before I went to bed I put some Graphite Lubricant on Dean's wheel and SOMEHOW, I DON'T KNOW HOW, but this morning I woke up to the part of the cage behind the wheel colored all black, and when I went to get Dean from the shirt he sleeps in I saw he was painted black on his tummy and paws. I immediately rushed him to the bathroom and I gave him a bath and cleaned him as best as I could, I got most of it out although there's a bit around his butt and he is very hyperactive and probably nervous about the bath right now to let me clean it. I'm letting him dry right now and he's running around his playpen as I am writing this, he seems normal but I've got NO IDEA because I know hedgies can be misleading

As I understand powdered graphite can be poisonous when INHALED and this had already been set on the wheel's gear so I don't know, is this poisonous for him??? Should I take him to the vet today?? I don't know if he licked it and if that would affect him, god. I'm thinking I'll e-mail his vet and ask him if he thinks I should bring him in or not, but please tell me what you know


----------



## Honeytastic (May 17, 2015)

I found this

http://www.justanswer.com/dog-health/2b07r-dog-just-ingested-dry-powdered-graphite-saw-chewing.html


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

What's poisonous for one animal may be fine for another. Unfortunately I can't answer your question, but if I were you I'd go to the vet to be safe.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The best lubricant for a wheel is vegetable oil, or Vaseline. Both are safe if ingested.


----------



## Honeytastic (May 17, 2015)

Thank you Nancy, I had been using that because it was what we had on hand, but I'm definitely not using it anymore  my vet called me and left my a message, he said he thinks Dean will be fine, that he'd have to INGEST the thing to really get sick probably and most he did was lick it probably, but he told me to keep an eye on him and bring him in if he stops eating, drinking, becomes inactive, etc. He will be working tomorrow morning so I'm going to watch him tonight and check his food and water and wheel tomorrow morning, and if there's something going on, I'll take him. 

I just sorta woke him up, seems he was already awake, and he seems fine and dandy. He's actually eating right now even though he never eats during the day, but then again, he never gets a bath at 7am... now he went back to bed. I'll keep you guys updated but if anyone has got any advice or experience please let me know!


----------

